# Slow Throughput



## Badem (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope this is the right area for this.

Bit of a long read ahead as well so apologies in advance.

My internet is syncing to my modem at

Downstream Rate 20841 kb/s
Upstream Rate 1007 kb/s
Downstream SNR 2.8 dB (this dropped since 01/01/11 when it was 5.8)
Time in Sync 30 Day(s) 11 Hour(s) 53 Min(s) 54 Sec(s)
Attenuation 7 dB : 

I ahve tried alternate Routers (even brought some into work to test here) and it appears the connection between my router and my PC is a bit 'Cranky'

My speed tests show speeds between 16394kb/s and 2615kb/s. I have replaced the cable between Router and PC and still get this.

Sometimes I connect to the internet and can download a game files in moments, other times I resort to leaving it on overnight, Does anyone have any help on checking my Windows 7 64bit professional to see if it is indeed a bottleneck on my PC?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Badem and welcome to TSF,

You sync rates are fine (Your probably about 200m-300m from your local exchange). Just because you don't get full speed doesn't mean there's a problem.
Here are a few factors.

1) Sever your downloading from is overloaded or has some sort of bandwidth limiter per connection.
2) Local exchange traffic is heavy
3) Server is physically too far away to get a smooth connection.


----------



## Badem (Jan 5, 2011)

I suspected that is what the issue was, i had tech guys this end looking into it and we confirmed the following

1) SFI Engineer (from openreach) checked the line, confirmed Sync rates are good and stated line 'is the best he has ever seen from my exchange.
2) line is 480m (I drive past the exchange daily) SFI installed SSFP and even an I-Plate on the line to try and increase throughput.
3) when speed testing the line it will slowly throttle up then settle to bouncing between 5.6 meg. If I Torrent or use Iplayer the line will download so fast the test runs out before hitting maximum speed.
4) We checked the backhaul for the exchange as it was previously congested (100mb pipe for 1500 connections..) it is not 2x1gig+10mb pipes for 3k connections. and checking it over several days indicates peak usage for exchange is not even hitting 30%

When we plugged my PC into the test bed here in work about 300m from POP and our main Node) it still had same issues while speed testing, hence why i thought some kind of bottle neck on PC was at fault


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Any PC from 5 years ago will have no problems with your connection. One thing that might be limiting in a way could be your Anti-virus. It might be directly scanning any inbound packets from the net and at the same time actively scanning your HDD when new files are created. 
While this is the safe way to browse the web people using Single core or some old dual core CPUs will struggle to maintain a stable system.

Are there any others using your internet at the same time?
How many share your connection?

Another issue could be your Ethernet drivers. Win7 is still in its infancy by other OS's used today. There are many bugs throughout its drivers. I myself had random disconnections from my LAN until Realtek released new drivers.
Also if your Onboard-NIC supports it, disable Green LAN (aka Green Ethernet) via the BIOS, Or if its a PCI/-(E) card disable it in the device manager. Its a power saving feature that fails big time and also leads to random disconnects and slow throughput.

What speeds are you achieving by the way and you haven't really stated what the problem is.


----------



## Badem (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry for delay in replying, frenetic time in work.

The Issue I am having is that my PC will never obtain the maximum sync that my router is connecting at.

As I work for my ISP (diagnosing this issue funnily enough :laugh we have checked everything network related that would be causing this issue, we have ruled out network as I am the only person complaining of this issue on the line.

My Router syncs at 20-22mb/s and my throughout testing on the line tends to cap out around 3-6mb/s. I tried around 5 different brands of router and still get same issue.

now if I stream I-player and then run the speed test the line will hit the around 16mb/s. 

if I run speed tests normally the speed test will slowly 'throttle up ' so the speed goes from 0 and slowly increase in speed to around 6-7mb/s then slowly throttles down until the speed test is complete (almost like flooring it in a car then taking foot off accelerator)

I brought my PC into work and we isolated the router i was using as being no good (on 100mb test bed it barely hit 10mb/s) so we swapped it for a router we tested on testbed as being 100mb capable.

Got it home and once again when connected to my PC the same issue occurred.

The PC I got through PC Specialists and I updated to Windows 7 from Vista and the issue has kind of followed it over.

I am only person using my connection 

PC Specs:
*Processor (CPU) *Intel® Core™2 Quad Q9400 (2.66GHz) 1333MHz FSB/6MB Cache
*Motherboard *ASUS® P5N-D: DDR2, SATAII, 2 x PCI-e x16, 2 PCI, 2 x PCI-e x1
*Memory (RAM) *4GB CORSAIR XMS2 800MHz - LIFETIME WARRANTY! (2x2GB)
*Graphics Card *1024MB GEFORCE 9800GT PCI Express + DVI + 
*Memory - *1000GB SERIAL ATA II HARD DRIVE WITH 32MB CACHE (7,200rpm)
*Sound Card *ONBOARD 8 CHANNEL (7.1) HIGH DEF AUDIO (AS STANDARD)
*Network Facilities *ONBOARD 10/100/1000 GIGABIT LAN PORT


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That SNR is terrible. If you have DSL it should be 8 or higher. If you have cable it should be 30 or higher.


----------

